# Help me identify this rod please



## Temple (Aug 25, 2012)

So I just picked up 8 new rods from a buddy who is retiring from the sport and one of the rods is unmarked and the guy can't remember what it is. He claimed that all his rods have been won from raffles or door prizes at Sharkathon over the last 10 years. Any tips on how I can identify it would be great, it is the short rod on the far left in the pictures. (The table is 9') (the other rods on the table are for comparison and they are Harnell, jawbone 1052 and jawbone 1053























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

To my knowledge, length, butt diameter and tip size is your best bet. You'll have to pull the butt cap and the tip. 

What's it like compared to that 1052? Another thought, if it came from sharkathon you could contact the Rod builders who have wrapped prize rods in the past and see if they recognize it


----------



## Temple (Aug 25, 2012)

Finally reached the rod builder, turns out Oz built it years back. Rainshadow blank 
:caseclosed

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Temple said:


> Finally reached the rod builder, turns out Oz built it years back. Rainshadow blank
> :caseclosed
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


2Cool! Glad you found the source. Didn't know Oz was a builder, but am not surprised. Have enjoyed his fishing adventures for good while.


----------



## Temple (Aug 25, 2012)

Goags said:


> 2Cool! Glad you found the source. Didn't know Oz was a builder, but am not surprised. Have enjoyed his fishing adventures for good while.


Me either

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------

